# Dog with new small bump.. ?



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Our 11 month old weenie dog cross has a little bump on her back in front of her hip kinda off to her right side when looking down at her. She is overweight (not sure if that has anything to do with it) but I noticed this bump the other night. I don't think it's a mole because it's under the skin and it's pretty hard and she flinches when I squeeze it. Today it looked a little red and irritated. Idk if it's about to rupture or what but just wondering if anyone has ever seen this before? Just hoping it's not cancerous.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like a little cyst. Impacted hair follicles will form them. Lance it with a little needle and clean it up. It should go away in a couple of days after that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It could be a ulcer of some sort. I wouldnt squeeze it anymore.
It could also be a cyst which will erupt and you can squeeze it out like a pimple and then keep it clean till it heals.

IMO , if it grows and doesnt look like its coming to a head , take your dog in and have it checked. 
If it is a ulcer , you will only aggravate it if you squeeze it . But if its a cyst , you should be able to take care of it yourself 

Cysts usually come back in the same spot or area. Some dogs are prone to them. My Mastiff had them all the time. We took care of them at home.
They were a little painful for him but most of the time he just laid there and let us doctor him up , lol He was such a great dog , I miss him 

Take another picture in about a week and post it if you can.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My older lab had fatty pockets -- I'm not sure by the pictures, but it may be the same thing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , fatty tumors are harmless and the dog can live just fine with them.
They are soft masses . My girl Kelly has them. Beagle are prone to them and so are Labs


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Tick bite? Vaccine reaction? Cyst?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with trickyroo...I wouldnt mess with it... Keep and eye on it and if it becomes irritated..larger, inflamed or full of puss then show your vet..looks more like a ulcer then cyst to me : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Absolutely , if its a ulcer , you might make it worse if you try to squeeze it or draw from it. So , best bet , leave it be and see what it looks like in a week.
If there is a big change and its looking like something like cauliflower , all bumpy might be a better word for it , take your dog in and have it looked at.
If it is suspicious , your vet will take it off and biopsy it.
Good luck and keep us posted.
Just my two cents here.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I noticed it looked a little red tonight like it might rupture.. I'll just keep an eye on it and keep it clean if it does and if it comes back after that then I'll take her to the vet. I think it's a cyst from what I've read on the internet... it's about the size of a small pea. I haven't noticed her licking it or chewing it, but maybe she's too fat to turn that way lol she weighs 18 lbs and she's half mini weenie and 1/4 jack russle and 1/4 border collie (mom is jack russle size but they were told she was jack russle and border collie) she's about the size of a regular weenie dog with jack russle ears and a little longer legs than a normal weenie lol she's an odd one but we always get compliments on her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, don't mess with it. If you are worried about it, I would take the dog to the vet, otherwise, just watch it , if it grows or changes color,I would seek a vet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If its not rupturing or oozing , just leave it and watch it. If you keep cleaning it , it will dry the skin around it and it will make her want to scratch or lick it.
If it does change in appearance , take her in for a exam , JMO.

Some dogs develop skin tags too , but it doesnt appear to be one from the pictures.

Sounds like you have a BorderJack  Those dogs are used alot in Flyball.
Small so they make the height dog and fast like the Border Collie , two unbeatable breeds  She sounds really adorable , can you post a picture of
her ? I would love to see her


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If this bump grows it could be a cyst and it it bursts or is squeezed it will expel yellowish white thick cheesy stuff ...( sorry folks )

You will have to make sure you got all of it out. you will have to give it a good final sqeeze and if you get blood , you did good. Just put some neosporin on it afterwards , this wont dry the skin and but it will keep it from getting infected.
You dont want to dry the skin because then she will want to get at it and it will bother her. 
This has nothing to do with her but I used to crave abcesses when I worked in the vets office , lol.
The best ones were cat bites. Loved working on those !!!

Anybody that worked in a vet would understand , lolol

Those were the best days of the week IMO , lolol.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Ill post a pic when I'm on my laptop. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

This is her. It's changed now. It's red and it ruptured... maybe a bite? but it dind't look like a bite in the beginning. There is a hole with stuff coming out but it just scabbed up and it's really full right now, should I pick the scab off and try to squeeze stuff out if there is any (maybe pus?)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I personally would squeeze it and see what comes out.
BTW , she is freakin adorable !!!
What a cutie


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay I will when my boyfriend gets home so he can hold her then I'll let you know what comes out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Once you squeeze it , if there is puss or yellow thick stuff coming out , gently work it so there is a bit of blood coming out , this way you know you got it cleaned out completely. Definitely keep an eye on it and keep it clean.
I would not want to put anything drying on it like peroxide continually.
First cleaning , yes , but afterwards , soap and water , neosporin is fine.
Once you over dry the area , all they do is want to scratch and lick and this 
will irritate it more. 
Lets us know how it went 
Poor baby , but I doubt from the look if it now , its anything to worry about...


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I picked the scab off and squeezed and nothing came out it just bled a tiny bit... maybe the scab is just from her biting at it... hmm...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , I dont like that nothing came out. Just asking , but did you squeeze it or just kinda pinch it ? I'm sorry , there's a big difference and sometimes we can be hesitant because we don't want to cause our pets more pain....
Does it feel like there is more under the skin then what's visible above the skin ?
If so , to be safe hon , I would get it checked out .
It still could be one and it could have a thick plug that needs to be punctured with a needle or scalpel to be able to work anything out. 
But dont do this yourself , because If it's something else you can cause more harm then good .
Let us know what happens.....


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I squeezed it good she was trying to get away. No it just feels like that is it. I sent a message to a friend of mine who is a groomer and was a vet tech to see what she thinks. If shes never seen it or doesn't know what to do then I will take her in


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good ! Let us know how she is doing ...
Yeah , I don't blame her for trying to get away , poor baby ....
Give her a doggie cookie


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like a tick bite now. My purebred Dachshund, Nola, had one once that looked like that.

Your pup is adorable!


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

That's what someone on my facebook said its just weird cause it didn't look like a bite to start out with


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No , it didn't , lol
Keep an eye on it though. If it starts looking real bumpy like , funny to say this but its the best description I can come up with ,like cauliflower, then take her in , trust me , get it looked at. 
But if it starts to shrink , it was a bug bite 

FYI , good to have at home or in the car , Benadryl tablets.
If your dog gets bit by a spider or wasp or whatever , and starts to have a reaction , you can give a Benadryl immediately.
I have also been told that Primatene Mist (sp) is good to have if you have a dog that gets bad reactions all the time. I had a Maltese who got bit by a spider and the poor dogs face blew up like a balloon and she was starting to have trouble breathing. I rushed her in to ER immediately and once she was stable and breathing fine , they told me to keep Primetene Mist (sp) on hand , this can keep the air way open enough while en route to the ER .....good to know .I hike alot with my dogs and always have Benadryl with me. They are always getting into some sort of trouble so I need to be prepared , lolol


----------

